# Disney Paris D'Ille de France [Questions - Threads merged.]



## elaine (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a M points reservation for next july. I am getting nervous with all the bad reviews. This is a big trip for us. We could stay elsewhere and save our points--has anyone been recently? It sounds like the place is falling apart.


----------



## ConejoRed (Dec 11, 2012)

We were there in September and I commented on a previous thread about our experience including a picture of the outside of the units. Can't say that I would recommend it based on what we experienced if you are looking for an exceptional quality resort, but I have read that they have brought in a new manager which will hopefully mean that the maintenance issues will begin to be addressed so it may be better by next July(?).

The location was good and it was easy to take the train into Paris which we did several times.  We had a car so we simply drove to the big Mall nearby and took the train in from there which worked well for us.  For trips to Disney park, the location if very good if that is one of the main reasons for the location choice.


----------



## MALC9990 (Dec 12, 2012)

giudice said:


> We were there in September and I commented on a previous thread about our experience including a picture of the outside of the units. Can't say that I would recommend it based on what we experienced if you are looking for an exceptional quality resort, but I have read that they have brought in a new manager which will hopefully mean that the maintenance issues will begin to be addressed so it may be better by next July(?).
> 
> The location was good and it was easy to take the train into Paris which we did several times.  We had a car so we simply drove to the big Mall nearby and took the train in from there which worked well for us.  For trips to Disney park, the location if very good if that is one of the main reasons for the location choice.



I believe that Ignacio Munoz is the new GM at Paris. He just moved from Phuket where he wasnGM for nearly 3 years and managed the full refurb programme for PBC. He was previously on the staff at Marbella Beach Club. So he does know what makes for a great Marriott Resort.

However his big challenge will be the staff. From talking with my SIL who was there in the autumn and also guest relations staff at MMB recently, there is a big staff problem there. French employment laws make it totally impossible to get rid of staff who fail to deliver. You will not ever get a smile or a greeting from the staff and if you have an issue or problem the response will often be a shrug and no action. 

Additionally the max working hours are 35 hours per week and 5 days with high social tax costs making employment costs high.

This is all a shame since we could drive there from the UK but are reluctant to use a week from one of our great resorts to exchange into Paris for a week until we see some signs of improvement.

If you do not have a car then there is the Marriott shuttle to the shopping mall to catch a train to Paris or the local bus service which runs past the main entrance which will also take you to the mall. However make sure you do not miss the last bus in the evening on the return journey.

It is very well located if you have a car for visiting many places around Paris also.


----------



## Pompey Family (Dec 12, 2012)

elaine said:


> I have a M points reservation for next july. I am getting nervous with all the bad reviews. This is a big trip for us. We could stay elsewhere and save our points--has anyone been recently? It sounds like the place is falling apart.



I wouldn't cancel it.  It really isn't as bad as you might fear.  My main issues have been with the surly cleaning staff, others have had problems with the actual Marriott staff however I have always found them to be pleasant and helpful.  The outside pool which isn't heated and is really quite cold even in the middle of August and the condition of the villa's.  I've stayed four times and on each occasion there were minor issues with the villa.  This ranged from peeling paintwork in the bathroom to stains on the carpets etc.  None of which had any impact on our holiday it just simply didn't match the expectation that we had from staying at other resorts.

Getting to Paris is relatively easy if not a little bit time consuming but you can certainly make a day trip out of it.  With a hire car you can explore the wonderful countryside and visit places such as Provins and Fontainebleau, etc.

If your intention is to remain at the resort and not venture out then you may find that things would start to irritate you but ultimately it boils down to personal expectations.  I consider myself to be relatively laid back and easily pleased however I know others that expect very high standards and are not willing to overlook relatively minor issues.  Additionally I have heard people experience things at the resort that probably would have annoyed me however you'll never really know unless you go there.


----------



## CashEddie (Dec 12, 2012)

We are planning to trade into this resort for for summer 2014.  We are doing a big family trip. My wife and I have been to Paris before but we stayed inside the city back in 2004 (pre timeshare days).  We are adept at using the Metro system but we may be taking my mom who is elderly and can't walk around for a long time and I know a lot of the metro stations are not handicap friendly (at least back in 2004 a number of them were not).  

My question is around car rentals, specifically a minivan. Since we will have a large party, we will need the space.  I know Euro cars tend to be on the smaller/compact size so my question is would it be difficult to rent a minivan type of vehicle there?  We only rented a car in Marbella for two days and it was a small Toyota.  

Do they offer ulimited KMs on vehicles?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 12, 2012)

almost no cars in France have an automatic  so make sure your stick driving skills are good.

Have a great trip


----------



## Pompey Family (Dec 12, 2012)

Most of the major rental companies offer mini vans or people carriers as they're also known.  For some unjustifiable reason they command a higher fee which is often not representative of the performance of the vehicle other than it has a couple of more seats.  It's unlikely that you'll get an automatic unless you opt for a prestige model from somewhere like Hertz or Avis but you're going to have to pay a lot for it.  The more reputable companies will also offer unlimited mileage.


----------



## CashEddie (Dec 12, 2012)

Bill4728 said:


> almost no cars in France have an automatic  so make sure your stick driving skills are good.
> 
> Have a great trip



Thanks Bill.  I just took a look out on Avis and the vans are all manual. I can't drive manual so the van option maybe out of the question unless I find an automatic through one of the other big names.  I see some of the smaller cars are automatic.  

I do see that they offer unlimited kms as well.  

In terms of the resort itself, I did read some of the mixed reviews here and was a little concerned but for me its not about the room or resort, its about being in Paris in the summer so as long as its clean and we can get a good night's sleep, its fine.


----------



## elaine (Dec 12, 2012)

thanks. We are used to great Marriott quality, but are also fairly easy going. As long as the place isn't falling apart, we can overlook minor things. Plus, a relatively "free" stay in Europe for 5 days for 6 persons with a kitchen is pretty nice. Elaine


----------



## pipet (Dec 13, 2012)

Worst case is you tidy up a few things yourself, and if you go in with lower expectations than what you normally would with a Marriott, you will probably be fine.  As a previous comment mentions, the housekeeping staff is terrible, and it sounds like the new GM will have his hands full.  Hopefully he is really good at motivating/providing reward since it sounds like his hands are tied when it comes to letting any bad ones go.

I was there in July, and our unit was in a good location & was in overall good shape, but the lack of housekeeping was a bit of a surprise at check-in.  However, despite the initial problems & realization that the housekeeping was a joke, we still had a nice stay.  It really has the potential to be one of the most charming timeshares in the Marriott system.


----------



## elaine (Dec 13, 2012)

*D'Ille de France Paris--questions*

for D'Ille de France Paris in early Aug., is there any particular location that I should request? Also, for those who were there last summer, did M have a shuttle to DLP/train station? Was it free or cost? Does M have baggage check at front desk, in case we take the PM train from DLP to London? Would there be enough to do at the resort/town on check-out day from 11 until leaving for train at 4pm?
We are staying for 5 days-6 persons (mom/dad, 3 tweens/teens, 1 grandma). We will go to DLP, train to Paris 1 or 2 days. Any tips are welcomed--such as things you did/wished you had done/wished you had skipped? We do not plan to get a car--as we have 6 persons and minivans are $$$. thanks, Elaine


----------



## Swice (Dec 13, 2012)

*Surprise*

It's a surprise to hear complaints about the service.    When we were there a couple of years ago, I was blown away at how fantastic the service was.   They were the BEST of any Marriott we had experienced.

...Now the units themselves were showing their age at that time and I don't want to imagine what they are like now if updates have not occurred.   

We had a wonderful trip and actually considered doing it again until I read more recent reviews about the condition.


----------



## Pompey Family (Dec 13, 2012)

elaine said:


> for D'Ille de France Paris in early Aug., is there any particular location that I should request? Also, for those who were there last summer, did M have a shuttle to DLP/train station? Was it free or cost? Does M have baggage check at front desk, in case we take the PM train from DLP to London? Would there be enough to do at the resort/town on check-out day from 11 until leaving for train at 4pm?
> We are staying for 5 days-6 persons (mom/dad, 3 tweens/teens, 1 grandma). We will go to DLP, train to Paris 1 or 2 days. Any tips are welcomed--such as things you did/wished you had done/wished you had skipped? We do not plan to get a car--as we have 6 persons and minivans are $$$. thanks, Elaine



My advice would be a villa away from the playgrounds / pool area.  In the summer the resort is occupied by a large number of Middle Eastern families who allow their children to run around, screaming and shouting until gone 10 pm.  Other than that it all depends on whether you want to be closer to the entrance gate or not.  You can add another 5 to 10 minutes to a walk to the town centre if you're further away.

There is a shuttle from the resort to DLP and from memory it was 2 euro's per person each way.  The public bus stop is 2 minutes walk from where the shuttle leaves and is probably cheaper.  Whatever method it really is only 5 minutes drive away.  If you do decide to hire a minivan then you can park at Val D'Europe shopping village and take the RER train from there.  Parking is free and it's a really convenient way to get from the resort to the station.  Once you've managed to buy your tickets the train is straightforward enough and the metro is easily navigable.  Equally if you want to drive to DLP then you can park in most of the hotel car parks with the exception of New York, New York and one other I forget.

Also in the Val D'Europe complex is a huge supermarket called Auchan.  You will find everything and more that you could ever need for your stay.  The meat, cheese and wine aisles keep me occupied for hours!  There's a smaller Carrefour mini market in Bailley Romaines but their stock is more limited.  There is a very good boulangerie there however with some very tempting pastries.  There is absolutely nothing in the town to occupy yourself with on your last day.  It really does consist of a few shops and a couple of takeaways.  On our final day we simply packed the car and stopped off at Fontainebleau on our way to the airport (Paris Orly).

I really would recommend hiring a car as it opens up your options much more.  One place we loved was Provins (http://www.provins.net/index.php/english-version.html) a fantastic, really well preserved medieval town about 40 minutes drive from the resort.  A very interesting place to visit and there are many affordable restaurants, creperies around and also a jousting show that the kids loved.  You can easily spend a day there and it was much less stressful than traipsing around Paris.  A quick search produced quotes averaging around $400 for 5 days which does sound expensive but you'll probably be paying pretty much that for taxi transfers from the airport (CDG I presume) there and back.  

A word of advice about Paris and that is to watch out for the Roma gypsies who gather around the main tourist spots and like to play some sort of gambling or magic trick complete with stooges in the audience.  The stooges are actually quite easy to spot so it is quite laughable however I've seen quite a few people getting sucked in.

Parc Asterix is an excellent theme park which I prefer to DLP.  It doesn't have the magic or the size of DLP but it benefits from a massive reduction in queues and the constant hard sell.  If you go on a weekday you can even benefit from staying on some of the rides and have go after go after go because there is no queue.

I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time.  Don't worry about the negative reviews, it really isn't as bad as some people portray it to be.  Besides, it appears that you're planning on being away from the resort for most of the time and for somewhere to base yourself for exploring Paris and the region it really can't be beaten.


----------



## Swice (Dec 13, 2012)

Pompey Family said:


> I really would recommend hiring a car as it opens up your options much more.  One place we loved was Provins (http://www.provins.net/index.php/english-version.html) a fantastic, really well preserved medieval town about 40 minutes drive from the resort.  A very interesting place to visit and there are many affordable restaurants, creperies around and also a jousting show that the kids loved.  You can easily spend a day there and it was much less stressful than traipsing around Paris. .



I second that-- Provins was EXCELLENT.   Walk and explore the alleys and streets.    We went TWICE because my kids loved it.    It was a true French experience.   Only place we "remotely" had trouble with the language.   A waitress had trouble communicating with us and served us pasta with red sauce topped with tuna from a can!    (Rest of the meal was quite good!)


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 13, 2012)

Great info!  We'll be going there in a few months and are contemplating some of the same things.

The week we're at MVF, it'll be almost entirely DLP.  We'll have a few days in Paris (probably renting an apartment) before that, and we've been to Paris before.

I'd like to rent a car.  Paris is a bit intimidating to drive in, but out in the DLP area I can see how it would be handy.  A stick is no problem, but it looks a bit challenging to find something to accommodate our family of 5 (plus luggage).

I think the DLP pass we're looking at will include parking.  I'll have to check that a little closer.

I don't expect much out of the timeshare, so I'm sure it'll be fine for us.  We're just excited to be able to stay there for the fraction of the cost of a hotel.

We may have to check out Provins!


----------



## chunkygal (Dec 17, 2012)

we used marriott rewards points to stay in paris itself. the rub was, most european hotels only accomodate 2 people period, so that increases the cost. 

as far as going with someone with physical limitations, that may be hard. I cannot say about isle de france, but paris itself is a very walking oriented city. Accomodations for physical challenges are less...lots of stairs and such. 

I will be interested to hear your experience there..post when you get back.


----------



## CashEddie (Dec 18, 2012)

chunkygal said:


> we used marriott rewards points to stay in paris itself. the rub was, most european hotels only accomodate 2 people period, so that increases the cost.
> 
> as far as going with someone with physical limitations, that may be hard. I cannot say about isle de france, but paris itself is a very walking oriented city. Accomodations for physical challenges are less...lots of stairs and such.
> 
> I will be interested to hear your experience there..post when you get back.



Yea, I don't think we will be taking my mom on this trip.  The vehicle rental will be a challenge because I don't know how to drive a manual and as you stated, Paris is not friendly to someone that has physical challenges.


----------



## pipet (Dec 19, 2012)

Villa location: Our room was 4503. It was NOT the closest to parking but it was next to a small pond. It did look like some units might be close to the parking and a pond. Some of the garden areas looked like they would also be pretty to stay in. You could request something quiet with a pretty view and you probably would be good - unless you prefer a little more noise/action.  I think you get lucky or not with how other's children are behaving.  At least in our section, no children were out of hand.  If you are not getting a car & are depending on public transport, you might prefer a location a little closer to the entrance (shorter walk to the bus stop).

The front desk can hold your luggage for you if will be around past checkout time. There are also luggage lockers at the DLP train station.  I'm not really aware of exciting activities in town to kill time for a later departure. There is always shopping at Val D'Europe. Not sure it would work for your crowd, but Marriott does rent bikes.  If it's warm enough, you could hang out by the pool. I'm sure they would let you use the fitness center to freshen up after.

The shuttle from Marriott to the DLP train station was 3€ when we were there (July '12).  It was free from DLP to Marriott and runs very close to the posted schedule. 

Disney tix: consider passes if you go a lot (the discounts & parking may make it worth it).  If you are only going for a day or two, buying your tix at http://www.fnacspectacles.com will save you a ton vs an English language site. Use translate or a friend if you can't work through the French.  I was really happy with the prices we paid for our tix (and unless they changes the rules, the Francilien ticket *is* ok for all to use although it sounds like it should be only for residents). Also note, smoking is rampant at DLP even though technically it's restricted to smoking areas. If you have people with sensitivities, it's really, really bad.  I react to lots of things (even the detergent isle is bad, so I am not picking on smokers!), and after a crowded day at Disney, I was hoarse for 3 days because there really isn't anywhere to go to escape it.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 21, 2012)

pipet said:


> Disney tix: consider passes if you go a lot (the discounts & parking may make it worth it).


I was amazed at how cheap the annual passes are.  The second level of pass (Fantasy) works best for our family.  Parking is included, extra magic hours are included, and you get a 20% discount when you buy 5 or more (and we need 5), so that makes it 127 Euros each vs. 119 for the cheapest AP.  Also, keep in mind that the cheapest pass requires a 2 day waiting period before you can use it.


pipet said:


> Also note, smoking is rampant at DLP even though technically it's restricted to smoking areas. If you have people with sensitivities, it's really, really bad.


To me, it was even worse than Vegas.  It was quite a shock, and probably the only negative (to me) compared to the US parks.


----------



## elaine (Feb 12, 2013)

*paris (ile-de-france) shuttle?*

we are staying at M ile-de-france this august. I read an online review that one can call the Marriott for a shuttle bus from DLP or the train station that seats up to 8 persons for 15 euros. Does anyone have any info? Also, is there a shuttle in the summer that runs at set times? fee? lastly, how would 6 persons get back from the train station at night, say 9pm? And, wht is the difference in location of the RER train station, TGV train station, and DLP? We are renting a car at Avis at the TGV train station--i thought I could just walk over from DLP midday at get it--yes? thanks, Elaine


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 12, 2013)

This thread is specific to your transportation questions:  Ile-de-France transportation questions


----------



## pipet (Feb 12, 2013)

elaine said:


> I read an online review that one can call the Marriott for a shuttle bus from DLP or the train station that seats up to 8 persons for 15 euros. Does anyone have any info? Also, is there a shuttle in the summer that runs at set times? fee? lastly, how would 6 persons get back from the train station at night, say 9pm?


 I don't know about hiring a shuttle, but although I've complained about housekeeping, the front desk was nice. I'd call/email since a shuttle hire might be more economical for 8 people than the regular shuttle (PM if you want an email). The regularly scheduled shuttle was 3€/person last summer. You only pay when leaving Marriott for the train; the return is free (no one asked for a ticket or anything). It runs till around midnight, so 9PM is fine. Marriott sent a planning email about a month before our arrival with the current shuttle schedule.



elaine said:


> And, wht is the difference in location of the RER train station, TGV train station, and DLP? We are renting a car at Avis at the TGV train station--i thought I could just walk over from DLP midday at get it--yes? thanks, Elaine



The RER & TGV _share_ a train station that is adjacent to DLP allowing easy transfers between the two train systems. The TGV Avis will be easy to walk from DLP.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 12, 2013)

Does anyone have any tips on affordable, large rental cars?  We're a family of 5 and we'll probably have 3-4 medium sized bags.  Everywhere I've looked, anything big enough to hold us is $600+ for a week.

I would prefer to pick the car up in Paris (maybe at ORY).  We'll take public transportation (or walk) while we're in Paris, but would like the rental car for the drive to MVF, our week there, and the drive back to catch our flight out of ORY.


----------



## elaine (Feb 12, 2013)

I think you'll pay close to $600. Larger cars/vans are $$$ in Europe--I found the same in Switzerland and Italy 2 years ago, as well.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 12, 2013)

elaine said:


> we are staying at M ile-de-france this august. I read an online review that one can call the Marriott for a shuttle bus from DLP or the train station that seats up to 8 persons for 15 euros. Does anyone have any info? Also, is there a shuttle in the summer that runs at set times? fee? lastly, how would 6 persons get back from the train station at night, say 9pm?



The shuttle has a set schedule all the time but the hours are shorten during the winter. ^ people can take the marriott shuttle, the local bus or two taxis (finding a taxi that took the 5 of us was tough) 




> And, wht is the difference in location of the RER train station, TGV train station, and DLP? We are renting a car at Avis at the TGV train station--i thought I could just walk over from DLP midday at get it--yes? thanks, Elaine


Basically it is all right together. The train station has two sides, the side nearest the parking garage it for the TGV and the one closest to the DLP ( Disneyland Paris) plaza is the RER station.   

Just outside the RER station is a large plaza which has the entry to DLP, downtown Disney & Disney's Studio park all off the plaza. 

Next to the RER station is a large transit center where all the local buses, shuttles and taxi are. The shuttle to the resort is free from the station but does charge you to go from the resort to DLP. 

Hope this helps

ps here is a link to map of the DLP area. http://www.dlrpmagic.com/guidebook/map/  note #19 in the lower right hand corner is the Marriott TS  ( #20 is the train station.


----------



## Pompey Family (Feb 13, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Great info!  We'll be going there in a few months and are contemplating some of the same things.
> 
> The week we're at MVF, it'll be almost entirely DLP.  We'll have a few days in Paris (probably renting an apartment) before that, and we've been to Paris before.
> 
> ...



I'm afraid renting a minivan is disproportionately expensive wherever you rent, Europe and the US.  I think the way the rental companies see it, you're carrying more passengers so you can all share the cost, unfortunately that doesn't help when all your passengers are children.  I fail to see why having an extra two or three seats warrants sometimes double the price of a large saloon.  I've always found Budget and Sixt to be the best choices.  You can find cheaper but then you're entering the realms of the unreliable.  Poorly maintained and old cars, low stock and availability and shoddy customer services.  Unless there is a significant benefit incentive for using Avis or Hertz or you're after a supercar then I can't see why anyone would use them.  A quick search on Sixt comes up with a Ford Smax for $585 for a week in August.  This seats 7 people and plenty of room for suitcases.  I don't think you'll get something similar for much cheaper.

You'll have absolutely no problems driving around DLP.  It's still a relatively new town and the roads are very quiet.  Once you hit the countryside then it's absolute bliss and you HAVE to see Provins, there is no choice.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm leaning towards the rental car, both for the convenience and the flexibility, even at $600 for a week.  We would be able to go back and forth to DLP twice a day if the little guy needs a nap, grocery shop, explore the countryside, see Provins, go to Parc Asterix, and not worry about having to manage three kids and luggage on the RER.

I'll have to check Sixt - thanks for the recommendation!  I would love to use National (where I have status), but I think it's just code-share type programs with other rental car companies and I don't get any of my elite perks and can't use my free rental days.

FWIW, after our time in Europe we'll be flying to Florida, spending some time there, and then driving home, and I was able to book a Minivan (confirmed, not hoping for the luck of the draw in the Executive or Emerald Aisle) in Orlando with a return in Texas (one way with unlimited miles) for less than $550 for TWO weeks!


----------



## pipet (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't know if it will help or not as I am in agreement the large rentals come with a large price, but don't forget to check the flyer talk boards & do some googling for discount codes (there are plenty of general use codes). I found our rental last year to be cheapest with Hertz after a code discount (which I believe I actually found on a Hertz website -- but on one _not_ directed at US travelers). I've also heard that www.autoeurope.com has competitive prices. but I have not used them personally.


----------



## Pompey Family (Feb 13, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> FWIW, after our time in Europe we'll be flying to Florida, spending some time there, and then driving home, and I was able to book a Minivan (confirmed, not hoping for the luck of the draw in the Executive or Emerald Aisle) in Orlando with a return in Texas (one way with unlimited miles) for less than $550 for TWO weeks!



Another example of rip-off Europe, plus your petrol's so much cheaper too!

I thoroughly recommend Parc Asterix.  It doesn't have the magic of DLP but it does have similar rides jiust not Disneyfied.  For example, the aeroplane ride is exactly the same as the Dumbo ride in DLP but the major difference is there are no queues.  Adults don't go on it unlike the Dumbo ride and my kids were able to stay on for unlimited rides as there were no queues.  For young kids it's ideal as they're actually able to enjoy the park rather than spend 3/4 of the time in queues.  I would take Asterix over DLP any day.  One word of advice though, do not eat in the buffet, shockingly awful food.  It truly was the worst food I've ever encountered anywhere.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 13, 2013)

pipet said:


> I've also heard that www.autoeurope.com has competitive prices. but I have not used them personally.


AutoEurope.com for the win! I was able to get a one-way rental (picking up a block from our hotel, returning to ORY a week later) of a Citroen Grand Picasso for just $290!


Pompey Family said:


> I thoroughly recommend Parc Asterix. It doesn't have the magic of DLP but it does have similar rides jiust not Disneyfied. For example, the aeroplane ride is exactly the same as the Dumbo ride in DLP but the major difference is there are no queues. Adults don't go on it unlike the Dumbo ride and my kids were able to stay on for unlimited rides as there were no queues. For young kids it's ideal as they're actually able to enjoy the park rather than spend 3/4 of the time in queues. I would take Asterix over DLP any day.


My kids are young, but the older two (DD7 and DS9) are very tall (55" and 62") and love thrill rides, so a Dumbo-like ride isn't a real draw.  I've heard other good things about Parc Asterix though, so we'll probably do it one day.


----------



## sml2181 (Feb 13, 2013)

Good for you finding that rate for the car; I was going to post something similar I had found earlier today for my relatives. We're a family of 6 and we feel your pain. 

I agree with Provins, which really is lovely, and if you have the time, I would recommend Rheims (cathedral) and the Vaux le Vicomte. My kids were very much intrigued by this story.

I was going to attach a picture , but I don't seem to be able to get it done.


----------



## Pompey Family (Feb 14, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> My kids are young, but the older two (DD7 and DS9) are very tall (55" and 62") and love thrill rides, so a Dumbo-like ride isn't a real draw.  I've heard other good things about Parc Asterix though, so we'll probably do it one day.



That's fine, I just used the Dumbo ride as an example because it is one of those rides where adults and older teenagers queue a long time for in DLP yet wouldn't be seen dead on the aeroplanes in PA despite them being exactly the same ride.  There are plenty of thrill rides however DLP probably has the lead on this but with that comes the extra long waits.  I completely understand the draw of DLP over PA but my biggest turnoff are the queues and for that reason alone I prefer PA.  Enjoy, wherever you go.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 14, 2013)

Just a FYI about DLP.  The rides there may have the same names as the rides in the US but they are often very different. Many so call "simulator rides" in the US are flat out roller coasters at DLP. The Indiana Jones ride is not a car going thru a building with thrill and spills but a roller coaster.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 14, 2013)

We've been to DLP before, so we're fairly familiar with it.  We definitely try everything, because there are differences between the same rides at different parks (Space Mountain is a great example -- DLP is our favorite version!).  We also like the extra walk-through part at the end of their version of It's A Small World.

One quick question about the rental car...  Does anyone know if there are any special requirements for a US resident renting or driving a car in France?  Will my US driver's license be fine, or is there something else I need to get/do?


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 14, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> One quick question about the rental car...  Does anyone know if there are any special requirements for a US resident renting or driving a car in France?  Will my US driver's license be fine, or is there something else I need to get/do?


There is something called an "International Drivers Permit" It is not a requirement but recommended. I think it has several different languages printed on it. 





> from the AAA website
> When traveling overseas, carry an International Driving Permit ... even if you're not planning to drive. Should you need to communicate with foreign authorities, this recognizable form of identification can help you get on your way more quickly.
> 
> Valid in over 150 countries, the permit contains your name, photo and driver information translated into ten languages.
> ...


----------



## Pompey Family (Feb 15, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> One quick question about the rental car...  Does anyone know if there are any special requirements for a US resident renting or driving a car in France?  Will my US driver's license be fine, or is there something else I need to get/do?



By law every car is required to have a fluorescent jacket stored somewhere and also a breathalyser.  I know most rental companies supply the jacket but I'm not sure about the breathalyser as I haven't rented a car since this law was introduced.

Interestingly the law was introduced by Sarkozy and only one manufacturer of the devices is permitted.  Guess who has significant financial interests in this company?


----------



## bazzap (Feb 15, 2013)

It was recently announced that the introduction of the 
breathalyser requirement had been postponed indefinitely.
So no need to worry about this, for now anyway.


----------



## Pompey Family (Feb 15, 2013)

bazzap said:


> It was recently announced that the introduction of the
> breathalyser requirement had been postponed indefinitely.
> So no need to worry about this, for now anyway.


Thanks, I didn't know that.


----------



## pipet (Feb 17, 2013)

Grats on finding a good rate!



MichaelColey said:


> Does anyone know if there are any special requirements for a US resident renting or driving a car in France?  Will my US driver's license be fine, or is there something else I need to get/do?



We didn't bother with anything special. The jacket was supplied with the rental. Car insurance with most credit cards works great in France as well (some countries like Italy often have restrictions);my dad had a claim a couple of years ago - oops!bang! - but that's how I know. 

You might also check the car seat requirements since you have children. Under 10s are supposed to use booster seats; since your children are tall, I am not sure how that would work. When I looked into it, it seemed the law was vaguely enforced: in some cases they went by the fit of the seatbelt (so your tall kids might be fine w/o), and in other cases people were told boosters were obligatory for under 10s (regardless of fit, which is rather stupid).


----------



## jessyoo (Mar 4, 2013)

Michael - Great find on the rental rate. We are going to Paris this weekend and staying at the Marriott as well but since we are taking my parents on a "vacation" from grandparent babysitting duties, we are skipping Disney. 
We'll let you know how harrowing the driving ends up being! I opted to download a stand alone GPS smart phone app (driving maps of France downloaded, no data connection needed) instead of buying a 1 time upgrade for GPS Euro maps on a portable GPS unit. 

For anyone else looking for rental cars, it may be worth checking out Nova (http://www.novacarhire.com). We found this company via FlyerTalk and it it's a bulk consolidator rental company.   

Our car rental length is 8 days for $480 with Alamo (via Nova, pick up CDG), automatic, Mercedes B Class Station Wagon Intermediate Wagon with AirCon IWAR. The following were included in the rate:
    Unlimited Mileage (excludes domestic rentals)
    Premium Location Fee (PLF)
    VAT
    Collision Damage Waiver (CDW)
    Theft Protection (TP)
    + 1 Free Additional Driver


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 5, 2013)

jessyoo said:


> We'll let you know how harrowing the driving ends up being! I opted to download a stand alone GPS smart phone app (driving maps of France downloaded, no data connection needed) instead of buying a 1 time upgrade for GPS Euro maps on a portable GPS unit.


I did an offline iPhone GPS app, too.  CoPilot GPS was free to download and the first map is free, so we got France.  Looks like it should do everything we need.

I'm not that concerned about driving there, especially outside of Paris (and we'll only have the car when we're leaving Paris, while we're at MVF, and returning to Orly for our flight).  Once we're outside of Paris, it shouldn't be much different than driving in rural and suburban areas in the US.


----------



## Swice (Mar 5, 2013)

*Driving*

Driving around Paris was NO problem with our handy GPS.  

It was just like driving here in the states.

We drove for several days and then turned in the car.    We used the train to go into downtown Paris...  because I was told finding parking would be a hassle (and  expensive).

Now -- the adventure came with me trying to drive a stick shift.   :rofl:    That was the highlight of our trip according to my kids.     They're still having neck issues --       I actually became quite good at it after several days.    

I still recommend a car for several days and public transportation the last few days (multi-day pass).    At the end of our nine-day trip, taking the train back to the airport was a breeze because by that time I had learned the system.    But I do believe people need a car to see other areas besides downtown Paris.


----------



## jessyoo (Mar 5, 2013)

Are there any local driving customs that were different than the states? 

I read on the France info page (State dept site) that its customary to give merging traffic from the on-ramp the right of way.   

Despite driving in metro Boston for two years, I'm actually pretty nervous about driving in a foreign country. I lost the rock-paper-scissors shoot out for who was going to be the driver on the rental agreement.  Luckily the deal we got included an extra driver, woo hoo! :whoopie:


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 6, 2013)

jessyoo said:


> Are there any local driving customs that were different than the states?
> 
> I read on the France info page (State dept site) that its customary to give merging traffic from the on-ramp the right of way.



YES, absolutely, why wouldn't you give them right of way?!  This was the one thing I found with driving in the States, there was so much beligerence.  No-one ever gave way, no-one allowed you to pull in front of them despite indicating that you wanted to do so and it was a real eye opener for me.  Coming from the UK where people will even stop in the middle of the road to allow you out of a junction this came as a bit of a shock.

France isn't too dissimilar in this respect and you will find it very easy to drive around and you'll find it beneficial when you're trying to come off the relatively short on-ramps that people will pull out to allow you room.

There's a lot I love about the States but driving etiquette certainly isn't one of them.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 6, 2013)

Pompey Family said:


> Thanks, I didn't know that.


It seems that the on-off-on alcohol breathalyser law in France is back on again
well, sort of?!

http://www.thisfrenchlife.com/thisf...paign=Feed:+thisfrenchlife+(This+French+Life)
*     Alcohol breathalyser law comes into force, with a twist *



IT'S  back, the law requiring motorists to have an alcohol breathalyser in  their vehicle has been dragged out of the long grass, with one slight  change.
  The official decree  says the law comes into effect from March 1, 2013 but there will be no  fine for anyone found not to be in possession of a breathalyser kit.
  So the proposed €11 fine will not be imposed, and it will be  interesting to see how drivers, and police, take to the new regulation.
  The breathalyser rule has been controversial since it was first  introduced by former president, Nicolas Sarkozy, with people struggling  to find them and question marks over their efficiency in cutting road  deaths.
  And it was only in January  that interior minister, Manuel Valls, postponed the legislation to  enable the Conseil National de la Sécurité Routière (CNSR) to look at  just how effective the measure could be.
  So if you do want to stay within the letter of the law then keep an eye out for the kits in local supermarkets and pharmacies.
  Also be aware of some of the scams that popped up on the internet  promising cut price kits, but which tied people into paying a monthly  fee for a regular delivery of breathalysers through the post.
  And don't forget even foreign drivers will need a valid breathalyser  in their vehicles, even if visiting on holiday or a weekend trip.


----------



## jessyoo (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmmm, it must be a difference in driving laws in California vs Europe.  

True story: When I took my CA driving permit test in high school, I took the right of way during an on-ramp merge to freeway and the DMV evaluator failed me on the spot stating that the traffic on the freeway always had the right of way. Never forgot that lesson learned. Waiting another 2 months to re-test is torture when you are 16!

"Enter the freeway at or near the speed of traffic. Freeway traffic has the right-of-way."  http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/hdbk/merg_pass.htm

Pompey Family - I certainly agree with your shock regarding driver bad behavior and unwillingness to share the road.  I did two years of commuting in Boston. The drivers there aren't called (earmuffs!) Massholes for nothing.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 7, 2013)

jessyoo said:


> .......the DMV evaluator failed me on the spot stating that the traffic on the freeway always had the right of way.



I have no doubt that you're right and it makes sense however from a safety point of view and a courteous one I will always (if able to) pull into the middle lane if somebody is approaching on the on-ramp.  This means that they will not have to slow or even stop and the traffic flows well.


----------



## jessyoo (Mar 25, 2013)

*Driving and some off-the beaten track recommendations*

We just returned from a weeklong stay at the Marriott.  Driving in France was hit or miss.  We were there during one of their national 2 week holiday breaks so the city streets of Paris were not crowded during the weekend. However, the roads leading out of the city were very busy.  The 3 mile stretch to Terminal 2 at CDG was a nightmare and crawled for 40 minutes. Plus there is construction going on at Terminal 2 Departures, so be prepared to observe some crazy and dangerous maneuvers.  Not only are 3 lanes converging into 2, sprinkle in pushy taxi drivers.  Then with the construction obstacles you lose another lane since cars will just stop in the middle of the thru lane to let out their passengers.

The GPS app was essential (pre-downloaded onto smart phone, no live data connection needed after). We also had a Michelin map of the areas surrounding Paris but spontaneity struck a couple times and we went "off" the printed map. If you get a chance to drive to Burgundy, make the drive to the hilltop village of Vezelay. AMAZING! It's the site of where the King of France and King Richard the Lion Heart met up before leaving for the Third Crusade.  

Another moment we will never forget is when we ignored the GPS and took a 5 minute detour to Damery. It's a small village next to Epernay (Champaign capital).  There a handful of small, family champagne producers that do not export to the US.  We stopped by Pierre Lete (7 Rue Ernest Valle', Damery 51480) and sampled champagne with the proprietor Pierre (5th generation running the family business) in his modest office overlooking the vineyard. It was definitely a very different tasting event than the big guys like Moet and Chandon in Epernay.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 25, 2013)

jessyoo said:


> I read on the France info page (State dept site) that its customary to give merging traffic from the on-ramp the right of way.


The actual law on this changed about 15 years ago.  

This is a handy link

http://www.justlanded.com/english/France/Articles/Travel-Leisure/Rules-of-the-road

The traditional French rule that you should give way to traffic coming from your right ( priorité à droite) still applies in some cases.  It used to apply everywhere so a farmer could pull out onto a main road is joined by a private road or exit or a dirt track in his tractor and you would have to come to a screeching halt from 110kph or hit him and you would be in the wrong.   These kind of crazys are now Vous n’avez pas la priorité.

*Children
*
The driver is responsible for all passengers under 13, who should travel in the back of a car whenever possible. It’s dangerous to fit a child seat (even a rear-facing seat) in the front of a car fitted with a passenger airbag; some airbags can be disabled for this purpose .

Babies weighing under 9kg (20lb), i.e. aged under around nine months, must ride in a rear-facing baby seat. Infants weighing between 9 and 18kg (20 and 40lb), i.e. aged between around nine months and three or four years, must ride in a front-facing child seat and children over 18kg and up to ten years of age must ride on a raised seat and wear a standard seatbelt.

*Priority*

The traditional French rule that you should give way to traffic coming from your right ( priorité à droite) still applies in some cases, and it’s important to know what these are. Failure to observe this rule is the cause of many accidents and punishable by fines and licence penalties. The rules are as follows:

You must give way to the right:

At junctions marked by a triangular sign with a red border showing a black X, including junctions normally traffic-light controlled when the lights are out of order or flashing amber. (Note that any junction can be denoted by this sign and not only a crossroads.)
In car parks.
Wherever you see the sign ‘ Vous n’avez pas la priorité’ (‘You don’t have priority’).
You don’t need to give way to the right (but should still take care):
At junctions marked by a triangular sign with a red border showing a black X and the words Passage protégé underneath.
At junctions marked by a triangular sign with a red border showing a broad vertical arrow with a thinner horizontal line through it.
Where the main road is joined by a private road or exit or a dirt track.
Diamond-shaped yellow signs with a white border, which are posted at regular intervals (e.g. every 5km) on some national roads, indicate that you have priority at all junctions. If this sign has a thick diagonal black line through it, however, it means that you no longer have priority at every junction and must obey individual junction signs (see above).
If you’re ever in doubt about who has the right of way, it’s wise to give way (particularly to large trucks!), and you should always give way to trams and to emergency (ambulance, fire, police) and public utility (electricity, gas, telephone, water) vehicles when their lights are flashing or sirens sounding (or they don’t look as if they’re going to stop!).

*Roundabouts*

Vehicles on a roundabout ( sens giratoire or rond-point) usually have priority and not those entering it, who are faced with a ‘Give Way’ sign (‘ Cédez le passage’ or ‘ Vous n’avez pas la priorité’). While it used to be that drivers on the roundabout at times had to give way to vehicles entering the roundabout, this has slowly changed, and almost all roundabouts give priority to the vehicles on the roundabout. British drivers should note that traffic flows anti-clockwise round round*abouts and not clockwise.

*Seatbelts*Often not worn in the US so a useful reminder.  If you are complaining about $600 car rentals then you will find this fine even more expensive.

The wearing of seatbelts ( ceinture de sécurité) is compulsory for both front- and rear-seat passengers (unless belts aren’t fitted; front belts are mandatory on cars registered after January 1965 and rear seatbelts on cars registered after October 1978). Even passengers can be fined for not wearing a seatbelt. If you have an accident and weren’t wearing a seatbelt, your insurance company can refuse to pay a claim for personal injury.

*Speed limits in France* - Enforced but not widely announced to non French.

Speed limits are reduced in rain ( par temps de pluie), when the second limit shown above applies. When visibility is less than 50m (162ft), e.g. in fog or heavy rain, speed limits are automatically reduced to 50kph on all roads.

Note also that motorway toll tickets are timed and you can be convicted of speeding if you complete a section of motorway in less than a certain time!

*Finally*

Parisiens cannot drive on autoroutes / motorways.  They spend their time weaving through Paris traffic and when they get on the motorways are not used to the speed.


----------



## SallyMagoo (Mar 25, 2013)

I wanted to make a comment on driving and renting a car.  We went in 2006, and stayed at the Marriott Disneyland.  I thought we needed a car to get back and forth to the nearby train station for excursions into Paris, and it did allow for us to go one day to Rheims and see the champagne country which was very picturesque on a Monday - but nothing was opened by the time we hit the wineries.  We had picked up the car near the train station near Disneyland as we had come over on the Chunnel  from London.  

I would never ever ever rent a car in France again!  We had arranged to return the car to the Gare du Nord, and we lost a day in Paris getting stuck in traffic jams and driving around and round the parking garage trying to find where to return it.  For this I missed Musee D'Orsay.  

The irony is that as we were checking out, I saw a sign indicating that the resort had a shuttle service (for a fee) to take people to the local train station.  It would have definitely been worth it to save all the hassle of having a rental car in Paris.  

My two cents.  

Sally


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 26, 2013)

We had no problems at all with our rental car and I would definitely get one again.  I walked a few blocks from our hotel in Paris to pick it up, went back to the hotel and loaded up our stuff, then headed out to MVF for the week.  At the end of the week, we drove to ORY for our flight.

We didn't do as much outside of DLP as we hoped, but it was a nice, relaxing week.  DLP seems to have gone downhill since we were there last, three years ago.  Poorly maintained and cleaned, compared to DL and WDW, and definitely not as magical or happy.

I'm about 20 years out of practice on a stick, but it came back pretty quick.  It has handy for the trip out, grocery runs, and driving back and forth to DLP.

I had an offline GPS on my phone, but there was a built-in GPS (that we didn't pay extra for) in the car we rented.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 26, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> We didn't do as much outside of DLP as we hoped, but it was a nice, relaxing week.  DLP seems to have gone downhill since we were there last, three years ago.  Poorly maintained and cleaned, compared to DL and WDW, and definitely not as magical or happy.



It was bad enough when we were there three years ago so I dread to think what it's like now.

Did you manage to fit in a trip to Provins?


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 26, 2013)

Also Michael, how did you find Autoeurope?  Did they seem reputable enough?  Did you get the car your requested?


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 26, 2013)

This may have been our last trip to DLP.  Love some of the attractions, but it has really lost the Disney feel.

We did really enjoy the timeshare and the area.  The kid's club was very nice.  The marketplace was reasonably priced.  Not as cheap as the big grocery store a couple miles away, but much more reasonable than I expected.  The units were spacious and there was a daily tidy service.

We didn't get out to Provins.  It looks like most everything there doesn't open until April, so we were just a little early.  Plus, it was close to an hour drive away, and we didn't want to waste two hours (driving round trip) with a good chance that we would have overcast/rainy weather (which was the one constant on our trip) and probably not find anything open.

Autoeurope was great.  I got the exact car they promised, with no hassle fees or problems.

Wish I could say the same about Gold Car in the Canary Islands.  Got the car I reserved, but it's in poor shape and undocumented fees just about doubled the price (which I'll probably dispute through my credit card).  I booked it direct on their web site showing a 6am return (for a 7:15am flight!) but their office doesn't open until 7am so they charged me an extra fee to just leave it at the airport, a full tank of gas (and I'll only use about 1/4 tank) since I won't be returning it in person, and the most expensive insurance package.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 26, 2013)

I note Autoeurope are a conduit for other rental companies.  What was the company that you actually rented from?  

I know what you mean about Gold Car which is why I avoid the really cheap companies and opt for the middle ground with Budget or Sixt however Budget are becoming less and less like their name so it may be that I'll need to find an alternative.

It's a shame about the weather and that's the problem with Northern France.  Even when we went in August two years ago the weather was poor.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 26, 2013)

I got Europcar through Autoeurope.

We expected the weather, and it was better (or warmer, anyway) than our last trip (January 2010).  It was nice on our last day (upper 50s), but I don't think it got out of the 40s besides that.

We like to travel off-season.  We got AA's off-peak award tickets...something like 55k miles each DFW-CDG (Paris trip) / ORY-TFN (Canary islands) / TFN-MIA (then driving to Orlando).  We got a super easy, cheap exchange into MVF.  We got cheap, easy exchanges into Canary islands, and into a 2BR at BLT.


----------

